# Haunted Mansion graveyard my way



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I decided I needed to try something different and so here's my take on the mansion's graveyard scene.

http://gallery.me.com/buckaneerbabe#100093


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Vid doesn't work. I get nothing but a white video in both IE and Chrome. Yes, I have QT installed ;-)


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

*video*

Nice work on the display and your video. This must have cost quite a bit. What program and units are you using with the skeletons??


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Had to download and play it in quicktime. VERY nicely done buckaneerbabe!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nicely done! I love the grave digger and the corpse with the moving head!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice. I am sure it entertained everybody.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great looking pics! Love your graveyard!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job ! I love the Haunted Mansion. I'm working on Grim Grinning ghost busts and projection.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nicely done B-Babe!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice setup BB! BTW, I had trouble playing it without downloading. No biggie, it was worth the wait!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Damn great job BB! I really enjoyed the video and your haunt. I wish I had your mad talking skeleton skillz, that really ups the entertainment level.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work, theres alot going on there and you can see the tremendous amount of work that all that took to accompolish.Great work.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!! 

Sorry IMU, my husband did the editing of the video and put it up on my galley instead of you tube for a better quality.

Darkmaster, we used Exorcist and Brookshire VSA and yes it wasn't cheep but every year we just add to it and so it's not so bad.

Spiderrider, believe me, if I could build these skulls you could too!!!


----------



## Bronx Banshee (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, really nice job!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Very, very cool. I'm shooting for a Haunted Mansion graveyard theme for 2010. I'd love to know where you got that bust from, I need 3 of them.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Wish I could do something like that. I just have a small cemetary and ghosts.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Ryan, if it's the vampire bust you're looking for, I got mine from grandinroad.com on clearance last year. I looked around for a long time for any kind of bust last year. I've seen a couple members who have made their own using the paper mache method if you can't find any that you like.

Goblin, you can! That's just how we all started!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

buckaneerbabe said:


> Ryan, if it's the vampire bust you're looking for, I got mine from grandinroad.com on clearance last year. I looked around for a long time for any kind of bust last year. I've seen a couple members who have made their own using the paper mache method if you can't find any that you like.


I need something to project my "Grim Grinning Ghosts" singing busts onto. I don't care for the way they look projected onto a wig head.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow...B.Babe That is fantastic!! How long does that all take to set up, and how long do you have it out for? The whole thing is awesome, but the grave digger really stuck out for me, I love the way his jaw is trembling!!!


----------

